# اقتراح انشاء عده اقسام



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه يا احبائى 
كل سنه وانتوا طيبين بمناسبه فتره الاعياد 
اتمنى ان تكونوا بافضل حال 
بنعمه المسيح 

اقتراحى  هوه انشاء بعض الاقسام لاحظتها فى المنتديات الاخرى وهى 

1-قسم السياحه والاثار  
وهيكون فيه معلومات عن اماكن سياحيه  وعن الاثار فى جميع انحاء العالم 

2- قسم طبى (خاص بالطب)
وهيكون فيه معلومات عن الطب وغيره من المواضيع الخاصه بالطب 

3- قسم اناقه الرجل والشباب 
وهيكون فيه المواضيع التى تتعلق بالشباب والرجال ( مثل قسم حواء )

اتمنى ان تنال الاقتراحات على اعجاب الزعيم ( مارى روك)

فى انتظار رأيك ياباشا 

سلام المسيح معكم جميعنا ​


----------



## zama (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير اخى كوكو مان
اقترحت انا من فترة سابقة انشاء عدة اقسام مختلفة جدا ومتنوعو وكان رد اختى فراشة مسيحية كالاتى
اترك لك اللينك لتتصفح براحتك 
وشكرا لاهتمامك اخى العزيز
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63382


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك على ردك يا مينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## zama (18 نوفمبر 2008)

لاشكر على واجب تحت امرك فى اى وقت


----------



## مورا مارون (18 نوفمبر 2008)

كو كو شكرا لاقتراحك بس ما بعرف شو امكانية فتح اقسام جديدة

وبلنسبة لقسم التاريخ والاماكن السياحية عندي رأي فيها
ممكن لماي روك انو يفتح موضوع فرعي في أحد الاقسام
عن اثارنا المسيحية في العالم مثل الكنائس والاديرة 
ومواقع الاثرية المسيحية الموجودة او الي كانت موجودة
وتاخدت مننا

لانو انا براي احنا في حاجتو 

وطبعا حسب راي المختصين


----------



## My Rock (22 نوفمبر 2008)

نظرتنا للاقسام هي نظرة عامة شاملة تجمع جميع المواضيع في قسم واحد

و على سبيل المثال, لو اخذنا قسم الرياضة, فهو مختص بالرياضة ككل و لم نقسم القسم لقسم كرة القدم و كرة اليد و كرة السلة الخ

المواضيع كلها رياضية و كلها تنتمي الى قسم واحد, نفس الشئ مع المطبخ, كل مواضيعه في قسم واحد

المنظور هذا متخذيه في كل اقسام المنتدى, و الا لاصبح المنتدى بمئات الاقسام و تحميله يأخذ دقائق لفتحه

يمكنك فتح موضوع بكل الافكار في القسم العام و يكون مختصاً لجمع الافكار اعلاه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

> يمكنك فتح موضوع بكل الافكار في القسم العام و يكون مختصاً لجمع الافكار اعلاه


 
ميررررررسى  يا روك للاهتمامك وردك 
يسوع يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## antonius (22 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اقترح فتح قسم للانجليزية خاصة وان الكلام بها ممنوع في بقية الاقسام ...ويكون للمواضيع والبحوث والكتب الانجليزية وطبعا هي كثيرة جدا...ويكون اما عام او يكون قسمين واحد مسيحي والاخر اسلامي..


----------



## love_marena (22 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## love_marena (22 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ميررررررسى  يا روك للاهتمامك وردك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك ​



شكرا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 يناير 2009)

*ياريت وقسم الاثار دة زى ما مارو قالت يبقى شامل كل اديرتنا 

وكنايسنا الاثرية ​*


----------

